# Congrats Crothian on 10,000 posts!



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Nov 5, 2002)

Wow.  I'm sure he will tell you that all of his posts aren't exactly substantial, but many are. 

I'm not sure how you do it. Personally I think you pay your little brothers to keep you rpost count up by participating in hive-mind bumping, or attacking newbies ( especially the females ) with advice, but hey...

Congrats!

 

Joe

PS: Hey everybody, feel free to post here an embarrassing moment or favorite rememberance from Crothy's posting career. 
ROAST time! My favorite was when the mods messed with him, bringing his post count down, and he freAKED out!  

edit:
added the part about the roast


----------



## Crothian (Nov 5, 2002)

Isn't this a little premature?  

I'm still 3 short.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 5, 2002)

close enough!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Nov 5, 2002)

Damn! I have been calculating algorithms all day and predicted this moment exactly! I must have slipped a fraction somewhere...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 5, 2002)

I am not sure if congratulations or counceling is in order.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 5, 2002)

...and anyway I got in first with my premature congratulations down in meta on http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29495

Not that it matters of course. I keep hoping he'll hit 10000 while I'm online just so I can see if anything dramatic happens.

[apologies for adding to a thread that shouldn't be here...y'know...]


----------



## Zappo (Nov 5, 2002)

That's a BigFreekinPostcount.


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2002)

Taking that "Flurry of Posts" Feat early in his career has really paid off, eh?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 5, 2002)

almost...


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Nov 5, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *...and anyway I got in first with my premature congratulations down in meta on http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29495
> 
> Not that it matters of course. I keep hoping he'll hit 10000 while I'm online just so I can see if anything dramatic happens.
> 
> [apologies for adding to a thread that shouldn't be here...y'know...] *




Heh! LOL!  OK, get those roasts in quick before this thread gets moved to META. 

META 

brother

nobody reads META threads.

I posted there a few times trying to get Morrus' attention ( after he didn't reply to my email ) and never got a response. 

So if the Mods wont even read a Meta thread... 

Being moved to Meta - worse than banishment!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 5, 2002)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> PS: Hey everybody, feel free to post here an embarrassing moment or favorite rememberance from Crothy's posting career.
> *






			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'm a bad lurker, had about 100 posts over the past year.  I doubt that rate will change much.  The new boards are looking nice though *




My first post when the boards were reset last January.  The thread was "Who's still here."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 5, 2002)

No, no-one reads Meta, that's how we got away with all these [Hivemind] threads for so long...now we've been restricted to three at once.

If you want some real oddness, go down to meta and sort by number of posts and read the Original Sacred Thread and then the Second Sacred Thread, both over 1000 replies.

We were obviously in a scary mass-posting mode over those few days.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 5, 2002)

Grtaz m8ty


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Nov 5, 2002)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh! LOL!  OK, get those roasts in quick before this thread gets moved to META.
> 
> ...





You think that's bad, you should see what happens when they move one of our meta threads up to GD.  All of us Hivemind-types go running away from the light.  Sorta like goblins in bright sunlight, I suppose.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 5, 2002)

*CONGRATULATIONS!* 

There, it's done. I can go home and go to sleep now. Goodnight, everybody.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Congrats Crothian on 10,000 posts!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> My first post when the boards were reset last January.  The thread was "Who's still here." *





OK  - you quoting yourself was officially your 10,ooo th post 

how appropriate!

and how wrong you were back in January!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 5, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Crothian 
I'm a bad lurker, had about 100 posts over the past year. I doubt that rate will change much. The new boards are looking nice though 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My first post when the boards were reset last January. The thread was "Who's still here."


how ironic! (especially for our iconic poster )


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Nov 5, 2002)

we have the most sensitive mods on the net

i love you guys

smootch!

(posted after the move)


----------



## Crothian (Nov 5, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *No, no-one reads Meta, that's how we got away with all these [Hivemind] threads for so long...now we've been restricted to three at once.
> 
> If you want some real oddness, go down to meta and sort by number of posts and read the Original Sacred Thread and then the Second Sacred Thread, both over 1000 replies.
> 
> We were obviously in a scary mass-posting mode over those few days.  *




There's only one Sacred thread.  The second is a copy cat and it was just made to beat the first.  The first originated because of Gen Con.  Many went, we didn't.  So, we basically chatted in a thread.  It started out as pretty much Darkness, Drowdude, and myself.  Others jumped on a little later.  There was an innocents and a sense of rebelion in that thread.  It was also ironic since the thread orgianlally started as a question to how long threads can go.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Congrats Crothian on 10,000 posts!*



			
				BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> OK  - you quoting yourself was officially your 10,ooo th post
> ...




That's why I quoted it for number 10,000  

I was going to do a parody of a Zager and Evans song, but I don't think many people know who they are.


----------



## arwink (Nov 5, 2002)

I know postcount means nothing, but 10 000 has to mean something.

Congrats Crothian.


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 5, 2002)

Congrats, and may your life be filled with many more posts.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 6, 2002)

Took you long enough, slacker!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 6, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Took you long enough, slacker! *




I had to give everyone else a fair chance to be first


----------



## BOZ (Nov 6, 2002)

impressive work, really.    took me the better part of a year just to hit my first G...


----------



## Jeph (Nov 6, 2002)

I remember a thread, about two months ago . . .

It was a pleasant evening in the General forum, and Darkness, Wicht, Crothian and I had managed to increase a thread to 8 pages in three hours. We were predicting when Crothian would make 4 digits. Everyone said before Christmas. Well, it's before Christmas alright.  (IIRC, I had 120-ish posts on that thread.)

Congrats to Crothian to being the most seriously addictived postaholic on the boards! Yay!


----------



## madriel (Nov 6, 2002)

Congratulations Crothian.


----------



## Danzilla (Nov 6, 2002)

Wow....i don't think ya got another 10,000 in ya though...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 6, 2002)

Danzilla said:
			
		

> *Wow....i don't think ya got another 10,000 in ya though... *




Give me another 10 months.


----------



## arwink (Nov 6, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Give me another 10 months.   *




I'm guessing less than that.  You've got momentum on your side


----------



## Crothian (Nov 6, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm guessing less than that.  You've got momentum on your side  *




It's all in bursts.  Topics have been bland the past few weeks at least, so postcount has been down for me.  The gaming front is also mellowing out, so less posts about that as well.  So, actually I don't have much momentum going for me right now.


----------



## arwink (Nov 6, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's all in bursts.  Topics have been bland the past few weeks at least, so postcount has been down for me.  The gaming front is also mellowing out, so less posts about that as well.  So, actually I don't have much momentum going for me right now. *




Near as I can tell you've clocked up 40 odd posts today alone.

Yah, slowing down.  No momentum.  Sure 

Out of interst, what constitutes a good topic for you?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 6, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Near as I can tell you've clocked up 40 odd posts today alone.
> 
> ...




That's today.  I posted less then 100 in the whole week prior.  I had company and the boards were havign problems, so I mostly stayed away.

A good topic is one that I haven't seen and is creative and thought provoking.  Ocasionally we get a really interesting rules question involving something few have thought of.  Good discusion also helps.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 6, 2002)

It's also a lot of timing and what I'm feeling like repolying to.  Some days I reply to just about everything.  Some people have noticed it.  Other times I just check on a few threads, update my own threads and I'm gone like the wind.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 6, 2002)

Congrats, Crothian! 

And give us mortals a bit time, ok?


----------



## randomling (Nov 6, 2002)

*latecomer to the party*

Well done, Crothian! That's a lot! I'm still trying to hit 50, I think.

"cold and wet" randomite
or randomling, apparently, Tallarn....


----------



## Clear Dragon (Nov 6, 2002)

Conrats. Hopefully nothing bad will happen to you at the Ohio Gameday that would slow your posting rate...

On related note has anyone seen my lead pipe????



 Just kidding of course


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 7, 2002)

By gods let's hope not!

(Looks around for rolled coins and a sock)

What would we do without our Oozemaster???


----------



## Crothian (Nov 7, 2002)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *What would we do without our Oozemaster??? *




That's something we do * not * want to dwell on.


----------

